# Icloud familial: que se passe-il avec les datas icloud perso



## sdelhoute (21 Septembre 2017)

Question, nous sommes 4 dans la famille avec chacun un compte icloud perso de 50GB.
Je passe maintenant avec un abo à 200GB Famille.
Que se passe-t-il avec les datas des comptes Icloud perso des 3 autres personnes ? Perdus ou transférés vers mon espace de stockage ?


----------

